# Strung pairs of hand dipped candles



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

My wife is eally interested to make some Strung pairs of hand dipped beeswax candles.
We sort of have an idea how this could work but wonder if somebody has done this or knows of a Youtube video we could have a look at?
many thanks


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Max, there is a great detailed booklet-Candlemaking by Richard Taylor that describes this process and the frames needed to dip the candles easily. We use his method with great results.
Nick


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of pics of the process: http://makingyourown.ludlowsurvivors.com/bwcandles.html


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks, Nick. I will see if I can get this book here in OZ.

I also saw an interesting short video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MndLBpkzZi8


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

We hear on the news that Austrailia may burn to the ground this year. How are you faring with that?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Vance G said:


> We hear on the news that Austrailia may burn to the ground this year. How are you faring with that?


We are further north from the fires - about 600 miles. Dry here but no serious bush fire risk at this point.
Thanks for asking

max


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Continues good luck with it. Here in Montana every ten or fifteen years we have a huge fire season. It is a bad business. Every year we have heavy smoke for a day or ten from some fire somewhere.


----------

